# Tug Leashes



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Saw some awesome tug leashes at a trial last weekend...I think I want one!

Need to ask the more experienced though...I see some that are advertised as "AKC Legal". How can this be brought into the ring and NOT be seen as a toy? Would you be restricted to when/where you tug with this?

I only do AKC right now, so I guess I'm just wondering if judges and other competitors would see this as an aid or cheating in any way. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting subject. When I first started agility lots of the leashes use now would not be allowed, but what I heard is they would rather have the dogs engaged with the handler specifically after the run...

Here is the rule for AKC: "Dogs shall not be faulted for the act of playing tug on the leash, nor for going to or picking up a leash laid in the ring (usually laid after the last obstacle or near the ring exit). A leash may not have excess material dangling from it, nor may it have any attachments including a fleece or leather wrap."

I still see lots of people with braided tug leashes that have lots of danglies and run with no problem. I recently got a tug leash and I tied and tucked away the dangley parts.

Here is Mira with her tug leash.


----------

